# Tổng hợp ảnh lộ hàng của các sao



## Xinh (15 Tháng tám 2012)

Thủy Tiên lộ hàng







Tăng Thanh Hà lộ hàng






























Hiền Thục cũng lộ vòng 1
















Đoan Trang cũng lộ hàng





Người mẫu lộ vòng 1


----------

